# Bastille script problem

## InsaneHamster

I usually just harden my box by hand using the security handbook, but i heard about Bastille program so i thought i would give it a go this time around. getting this error.  any ideas ?

app-admin/bastille-2.1.1-r3

```

# bastille --os GE1.4 

ERROR:   Bastille is unable to operate correctly on this

         operating system.

         Valid operating system versions are as follows:

         'DB2.2' 'DB3.0' 'RH6.0' 'RH6.1' 'RH6.2' 

         'RH7.0' 'RH7.1' 'RH7.2' 'RH7.3' 'RH8.0' 

         'RH9' 'MN6.0' 'MN6.1' 'MN7.0' 'MN7.1' 

         'MN7.2' 'MN8.0' 'MN8.1' 'MN8.2' 'HP-UX11.00' 

         'HP-UX11.11' 'HP-UX11.22' 'HP-UX11.23' 'SE7.2' 'SE7.3' 

         'SE8.0' 'TB7.0' 'OSX10.2.0' 'OSX10.2.1' 'OSX10.2.2' 

         'OSX10.2.3' 'OSX10.2.4' 'GE1.4' 

ERROR:   Invalid argument list:

         Usage: bastille [ -b | -c | -r | -x [ --os version ] ]

         -b : use a saved config file to apply changes

              directly to system

         -c : use the Curses (non-X11) TUI

         -r : revert all Bastille changes to-date

         -x : use the Perl/Tk (X11) GUI

         --os version : ask all questions for the given operating system

                        version.  e.g. --os RH6.0

```

----------

## bjlockie

I don't know but there is a mailing list at:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/

----------

## madisonicus

You shouldn't need to specify the OS with the portage Bastille.  Just plain old bastille -x or bastille -c depending on your druthers.

-m

----------

## InsaneHamster

 *madisonicus wrote:*   

> You shouldn't need to specify the OS with the portage Bastille.  Just plain old bastille -x or bastille -c depending on your druthers.
> 
> -m

 

it states operating system is not supported if i do not.

i guess ill check that mailing list

----------

## madisonicus

I've never run into that error. And just now it works fine for me.  You emerged it from portage, right?

----------

## InsaneHamster

 *madisonicus wrote:*   

> I've never run into that error. And just now it works fine for me.  You emerged it from portage, right?

 

ya i did, its the stable 64bit version. im gona harden the box by hand. and then see if unstable versions work or even possibly if its a back comparability issue on 32bit. if its a developer bug im not too worried. i m a little afraid to use it anyways just in case i not only lock my self out but do massive damage (like changing uids or world readable files) which i have done before by hand but i know this program has reverse features.

----------

## bssteph

I am getting the same operating system error. app-admin/bastille-2.1.1-r3 emerged today. Please post if you find a resolution (including if unstable worked).

----------

## Gridmark

Unstable works (3.0 series) with console. But stable still does not.

----------

